# printing and exporting Gridview in vb.net



## deepakgates (May 18, 2010)

hi guys 
i searched the web best i can but everything went straight above my head

so what is the simplest and effective method to print gridview (with all pages)

Also how to export it to excel

is it possible to export it to excel (in memory) and print without saving excel file.


----------



## vamsi360 (May 27, 2010)

what is your datasource for the GridView.

just export from the datasource to excel. It's easy.


----------

